# the mods have started



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

so lowered it onto H&R sport springs, added the 18 wheels, euro bracket and plate for the front and door decals...
it's a start, more to come; thanks Rich for taking the pics!


















_Modified by buddahvw at 8:02 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## DucAudi (Aug 9, 2008)

Sehr heis!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: the mods have started (buddahvw)*

Looks very nice.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: the mods have started (buddahvw)*

Lookin' good- I've abandoned my TDI Sportwagen search and shifted into A6 mode. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: the mods have started (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Lookin' good- I've abandoned my TDI Sportwagen search and shifted into A6 mode. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

go for it

i need to take some more pics; the springs have settled, drop looks a little better now


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: the mods have started (buddahvw)*

What is the MPG on your A6?
Thanks


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: the mods have started (2YY4U)*

highway about 27
city 18


----------

